# Input on collar



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

anybody using this collar? If so your thoughts?

I am using an image from http://www.allk-9.com in the interest of disclosure. I am not affiliated with them or advertising for them. Just found the collar on their site.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks nice but no real correctional value. I have them, tried it but I don't use them anymore. Nothing more than a flat collar with some points. I think most people buy them because of the look. But the same thing can be accomplished by using a nylon cover on a standard prong collar. Herm Sprenger makes great stuff, I'm just not a fan of this collar. I am a fan of All K9 though. Jason Baldwin is a good guy and does business how it should be done. If I buy a Demanet suit, it will be from him.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

neck tech HS, this one is better than straight collar. I have used one of these. I admit I do use HS pinch now though, for dog with fur..they are cheaper and have more effective corrections.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Pete Stevens said:


> Looks nice but no real correctional value. I have them, tried it but I don't use them anymore. Nothing more than a flat collar with some points. I think most people buy them because of the look. But the same thing can be accomplished by using a nylon cover on a standard prong collar. Herm Sprenger makes great stuff, I'm just not a fan of this collar. I am a fan of All K9 though. Jason Baldwin is a good guy and does business how it should be done. If I buy a Demanet suit, it will be from him.


Pete thats exactly why I am asking up front. I kind of got the impression it was a bit gimmicky and possibly being pushed because its "something new and improved" I have Herm Sprengers that I use all the time and like. As far as the politcally correct part that I think is being used to market them. BAHHHHH Im the ANTI political correct guy who lives in the woods in Louisiana where the mosquitos bite as hard as the dogs LMAO ... 

thanks bro!


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

In the People's Republic of California, some folks will literally call animal control and report a cruelty case. Or even better, start a yelling match telling how dogs are equal to people. These are also the people who let the dogs lick them on the mouth! I need to move.....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Pete Stevens said:


> In the People's Republic of California, some folks will literally call animal control and report a cruelty case. Or even better, start a yelling match telling how dogs are equal to people. These are also the people who let the dogs lick them on the mouth! I need to move.....


Umm dont tell anyone but down here most of us love our guns, god and hard biting dogs. Dog licks me in the mouth once he wont ever do it again!! OOPSS did I say that?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I may or may not have a safe or two full of guns, I can neither confirm nor deny that....firm believer in God we Trust.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> anybody using this collar? If so your thoughts?
> 
> I am using an image from http://www.allk-9.com in the interest of disclosure. I am not affiliated with them or advertising for them. Just found the collar on their site.


Junk for a long haired dog its for the greenies in Europe


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I have one of those. I have compared it on my arm to my regular prong which is the new HS design with the plate in the middle and the corrections are on par but different. 

The regular prong delivers a more of a blunt over all squeeze, while this collar delivers a bunch of very sharp pricks. If it's fitted tightly, the dispersion is very similar to a tight prong and you can feel the pricks all around fairly equally. I actually found it far more unpleasant then the prong, those little ends are very pointy. However, the sharpness of the correction would be significantly diminished on a dog with a heavy coat, so I can see how this would be fairly minute even useless on let's say a GSD. 

The rep I bought mine from said they used to have a very similar collar in Russia some 15 years ago only the points were sharper and longer, and those collars delivered a far harsher correction then a prong. So looks like HS brought back a mild version of an old collar. 

I also found when on my Corso, this collar doesn't have a mild correction setting so to speak. You do have to yank it with more force for it to be noticed and then it is NOTICED! I can do mild nagging like corrections with the prong that he responds to, but not with this collar.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like a gimmick toy to me, whats wrong with what is already out there on the market, the originals have always worked just fine for me. I say out with the new and stay with the old, JMO8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just sharpen a pinch collar. No need to spend the extra money.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just sharpen a pinch collar. No need to spend the extra money.


Still got one from my Rottweiler days


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Still got one from my Rottweiler days


LMAO @ Rottweiler days ...you had those too? (no disrespect meant to you rottie folk).


----------

